# Best simple (w/cadence) wireless bike computer?



## TokyoB

I want to get a wireless bike computer for my road bike. I do want it to have cadence in addition to the basics (speed, distance, time). If I can get one that is also a heart rate monitor for just a bit more I'd probably go for that. Not that it probably matters but I'm putting it on a Cannondale Synapse 3 (carbon frame). Thanks.


----------



## jupiterrn

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=22428&subcategory_ID=4110


----------



## Bruce Rodgers

Congratulations on buying the Synapse. How do you like it? 

I bought a Sigma wireless computer with cadence. It seems simple enough although I haven't figured all of it out yet. I certainly like it.


----------



## TokyoB

*Like the Synapse*

Bruce,
Thanks. I like the Synapse well so far but need to ride it more - just got it a few days ago. I was also considering a Sigma, the Sigma Sport BC1606 DTS Wireless Cycle Computer w/Wireless Cadence:
http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...reid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Cyclocomputers

Is this the model you have?


----------



## ewitz

Cateye V2C

It is a simple as it gets. This is the new 2.4Ghz Strada with wireless speed and cadence.


----------



## Bruce Rodgers

Yes, Sigma DTS 1606 L. I'm happy enough with it, but I've only had it a few weeks. You may want to see what other recommendations you get. Glad to hear the bike worked out for you. It's definitely a nice bike.


----------



## abiciriderback

*Hard to beat Garmin 305*

Hard to beat the garmin 305 Heart Rate, Candence plus all other features. Prices are really coming down on 305 now 705 is out there. I saw a 305 almost new on Craigslist for $100.00

Ray Still


----------



## ktam

*sigma bc 1606L DTS w/ cadence*

I have the Sigma wireless comp and the setup was pretty easy. It uses rubber bands to secure the speed sensor to the fork so its easily adaptable to different shaped forks, including carbon. Also, you can either mount the computer onto the stem or handlebars. The functions are also pretty easy to scroll through while in the saddle.


----------



## Becky

I have the VDO C3 DS. Nice computer, easy to mount and set up. The digital signal is strong enough to mount the speed sensor to the rear wheel for trainer use, and without any cross-talk.


----------



## gcamp

*Vdo*

+1 on the VDO had it for a year, no problems, other than having to change 3 batteries, the head unit, wheel sensors (2). You would probably encounter that on any unit.


----------



## bmxhacksaw

I have a wireless Sigma 1606 or something like that and I hate it. I bought it under the impression that the current speed was in tenth of a mile an hour increments. It only goes in half mile an hour increments. My bad. Then to make things worse, it will never read 20 mph. It will read 19 mph, 19.5 mph, 20.5 mph, 21 mph, 21.5 mph, etc. BUT NEVER 20 MPH! Sigma's bad. :mad2:


----------



## bmxhacksaw

ktam said:


> I have the Sigma wireless comp and the setup was pretty easy. It uses rubber bands to secure the speed sensor to the fork so its easily adaptable to different shaped forks, including carbon. Also, you can either mount the computer onto the stem or handlebars. The functions are also pretty easy to scroll through while in the saddle.


You need to straighten your stem top cap so that the "FSA"s are at 12 and 6 o'clock. I bet the labels on your tires don't line up with your valve stems either, huh?


----------



## russotto

I have had the VDO for a couple of years (C4, which just adds some timers); works great, and I like having both sensors wireless. I had the cadence magnet fall out of its plastic holder, though; I don't know if this is a weakness of their design specifically or a general problem.

Hmm, I should go add a review.


----------



## coonass

If you're running Shimano, I'd go with the Flight Deck (wireless), if Campy; I run a Cateye CD300DW....both are great! I once ordered the Sigma, but didn't like the fact that it was attached with rubber bands....too much money to lose for such a cheap mounting idea..
(IMHO)


----------



## Treker

I know you said wireless, but I would like to put in a vote for the wired Cateye Strada with Cadence. Here is a link:

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...reid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Cyclocomputers

The wired versions are about half the cost of the wireless ones, and you only ever have to replace the one battery in the head unit, so they are less expensive to operate. To me that translates into more bang for my buck. 

I know the wired units are more noticable and all, but depending on the color of your frame, (my frame is dark grey/black) possibly not very noticable.

If you just have to have wireless, I'd say go with a Cateye. They have a reputation for quality across the board that some of the other brands have not yet earned.

In any case, enjoy your new ride!

Later,

Jay B.


----------



## zooog

I like my polar cs200.http://www.polarusa.com/Products/cs/cs200.asp I have had no issues with this device.


----------



## mdewitt71

Another thread I found on a search.................

I am looking at going with a CatEye Strada Double computer. 
Although the Mavic computers have caught my eye too, just not sure how they are.


----------



## snowgor

another vote for polar


----------

